

Unsexy sells itself [video] - JT123
http://9slides.com/Talks/Unsexy-sells-itself

======
JT123
Another personal take away was, if a sales team wins in A/B test of who can
sale more, instead on increasing sales team they learned what sales team did
differently and then automated whole thing..which is brilliant!

------
atldev
It's nice to see such a candid talk w/ numbers. Thanks for submitting. This
kind of content should get any SaaS entrepreneur excited.

------
enad
Interesting take away: 60% of a purchasing decision is completed before
engaging the buyer.

